# I am not a licensed lawyer



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

(Crossposted from Supporters because it's rude to call someone out where they can't see it.)
This fuckin guy @artilleryfroth






Note, the very first thing I tell this motherfucker, as I have repeatedly said on the site before, is that I'm not a licensed practitioner. I have said this repeatedly, for years, and try to do so whenever I'm directly accused of being a lawyer.

Then this slow on the uptake motherfucker does this:











Yeah, I'd think the whole I'm not a lawyer thing would more or less say that, Sparky.







I'll save you the time, bitch.


----------



## StreetGangsta (Feb 17, 2021)

Is he retarded or something?


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 17, 2021)

@artilleryfroth looks like he needs to work on his english comprehension.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

Man 2020 sure gave us some real fuckin' Einsteins


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 17, 2021)

Gross.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> View attachment 1927498
> Gross.


I'm sorry.  It sometimes wakes up the neighbors.


----------



## byuu (Feb 17, 2021)

So when will you finally admit that you're not an actual lawyer?


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 17, 2021)

yea, fess up


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Feb 17, 2021)

IM COOMING LAAUUUDEEEEE


----------



## Medulseur (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't think this guy is a lawyer either. That or the bar exam has been dumbed down enough to where even retards who can't read can pass it.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 17, 2021)

Medulseur said:


> I don't think this guy is a lawyer either. That or the bar exam has been dumbed down enough to where even retards who can't read can pass it.


i've met retards with all kinds of qualifications you wouldn't believe.


----------



## soy_king (Feb 17, 2021)

Medulseur said:


> I don't think this guy is a lawyer either. That or the bar exam has been dumbed down enough to where even retards who can't read can pass it.


Sounds like he's not a US citizen, so I don't think solicitors need to pass the bar like US practitioners require


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Feb 17, 2021)

@AnOminous He's doing it on purpose to get this exact reaction out of you.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> @AnOminous He's doing it on purpose to get this exact reaction out of you.


No, even though I linked him the thread he still doesn't seem to understand what's going on.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> @AnOminous He's doing it on purpose to get this exact reaction out of you.


Pretending to be a fucking retard tends to look a lot like the real thing


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

soy_king said:


> Sounds like he's not a US citizen, so I don't think solicitors need to pass the bar like US practitioners require


AnOminous doesn’t even speak the language well enough to try to be a bloody legal clerk. He’s a moron and no lawyer would employ him.


----------



## BingBong (Feb 17, 2021)

C'mon, bro. Just tell the truth already and we can all be done with this.


----------



## A Friendly Hoovy (Feb 17, 2021)

Is admitting you aren't a lawyer more or less embarrassing than admitting you are one?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> AnOminous doesn’t even speak the language well enough to try to be a bloody legal clerk. He’s a moron and no lawyer would employ him.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> @artilleryfroth looks like he needs to work on his english comprehension.


Thank you for proving my point about Spanky’s level of comprehension. Good night boys!


----------



## Chive Turkey (Feb 17, 2021)

>i have no idea what "cum laude" means
He may be a lawyer but a rocket scientist he is not.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Thank you for proving my point about Spanky’s level of comprehension. Good night boys!


What?  Are you legally retarded?


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> AnOminous doesn’t even speak the language well enough to try to be a bloody legal clerk. He’s a moron and no lawyer would employ him.


Yeah he's pretty fucking dumb, isn't he.



Jaded Optimist said:


> What?  Are you legally retarded?


He's illegally retarded, actually.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Thank you for proving my point about Spanky’s level of comprehension. Good night boys!


Don't mix up the paste with the rubber cement when you make dinner tonight, wouldn't want you to hurt yourself


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

A Friendly Hoovy said:


> Is admitting you aren't a lawyer more or less embarrassing than admitting you are one?


Yes.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Thank you for proving my point about Spanky’s level of comprehension. Good night boys!


It's been over 7 minutes. Have you reported him to the mods yet?


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Thank you for proving my point about Spanky’s level of comprehension. Good night boys!


this can't be real.  unless you are a paste eater. 

post depressing padded room.


----------



## HumanHive (Feb 17, 2021)

Isn’t impersonating a lawyer a crime in the United States?


----------



## No Exit (Feb 17, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Isn’t impersonating a lawyer a crime in the United States?


Only if you lose.


----------



## biggest big boy (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous is a lawyer


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 17, 2021)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> It's been over 7 minutes. Have you reported him to the mods yet?


Hopefully that's who he is messaging


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 17, 2021)

Here's the real question. 

Why are you "Retired Staff?"


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> (Crossposted from Supporters because it's rude to call someone out where they can't see it.)
> This fuckin guy @artilleryfroth
> 
> View attachment 1927484
> ...


clearly youre a practicing lawyer, stop lying.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

biggest big boy said:


> AnOminous is a lawyer


This is your Texas Defamation Mitigation Act request to retract this defamatory statement.


The Last Stand said:


> Why are you "Retired Staff?"


Chimped out in a 2016 election thread, god mad at nool, and ragequit.


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 17, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Here's the real question.
> 
> Why are you "Retired Staff?"


probably fired for being a fake lawyer.


----------



## Spergichu (Feb 17, 2021)

I assume he's just merely pretending?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> This is your Texas Defamation Mitigation Act request to retract this defamatory statement.
> 
> Chimped out in a 2016 election thread, god mad at nool, and ragequit.


Here's the final chimpout:  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/pedop...to-clinton-podesta.25531/page-12#post-1854650

I forget what led up to that but the leadup is probably mostly in that thread.  Not sure why I'd pick a Pedosta thread to lose it in.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 17, 2021)

Alright but I don't think you're a lawyer. Can you please go live on TV tell everyone you're not a lawyer? Like ok, but like you are not a lawyer. Why do you say you're a lawyer? This is why trump lost his lawsuits, he hired you as his lawyer. You fooled trump too. The jig is up, please tell everyone you are not a lawyer.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I forget what led up to that but the leadup is probably mostly in that thread. Not sure why I'd pick a Pedosta thread to lose it in.


Probably a mix of   and austism.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 17, 2021)

You are a lawyer


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Feb 17, 2021)

Actually the fact checkers have disproved this.  You are, in fact, a lawyer


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Actually the fact checkers have disproved this.  You are, in fact, a lawyer


Deboooonked!


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 17, 2021)

This is a footage of @AnOminous pretending to be a lawyer:





As you can see, in reality he is just a cat. The jig is up buddy. Come clean. You may fool some judges, but you can't fool us. We are kiwis and we farm the truth.



Spoiler: The Truth


----------



## Dyn (Feb 17, 2021)

Everyone knows the only time he gonna see his JD anywhere close to a bar is when his alcoholic ass be drinking it, why is this being made a big deal of?


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> why is this being made a big deal of?


slow day


----------



## Dyn (Feb 17, 2021)

@artilleryfroth be honest, was this sudden anger at our Anominous because you assumed he was a female radical feminist you could clique up with but he didn't respond appropriately to your super secret handshake use of 'sister'? It's understandable that you might have lashed out a little when you threw a gang sign to homie in a largely hostile environment but then realised you had less in common with him than you assumed, but this reaction seems massively misplaced since he's never, ever tried to deceive anyone into thinking he's a lawyer, and it's pretty obvious to everyone that his comprehension and language skills are perfectly fine.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> AnOminous doesn’t even speak the language well enough to try to be a bloody legal clerk. He’s a moron and no lawyer would employ him.


Why exactly does he bother you so much?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2021)

I'll give an invite to anyone who wants in the shitpost PM thread.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I'll give an invite to anyone who wants in the shitpost PM thread.


Invite me.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> i've met retards with all kinds of qualifications you wouldn't believe.


Was it mostly made up though, like this guy’s?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

how much I hate niggers. I Just got back  from Walmart was picking up some food...I went to check out  and was paying with my discover card which has an American flag on it, well the machine wasn't reading the card...Well apparently food stamp cards look like my credit  card so the lovely fat Negress behind ⤵ the counter..talking  so loudly  like niggers do, said "you probly aint got no mo money on you ebt card shuga" I looked  at her and said "what!" She replies "yo food stamps" i said "no its a credit card"...she says "you aint  got  to lie  shuga we all hurtn  now a days"..I looked at her and handed her my card and said "see the ⬆top⬆it says D.I.S.C.O.V.E.R not  free hand out card"..she ran  it on her end and it went through➡➡➡..All I'm getting at is that nigger culture which has been the same for years is now seeping more than ever into white culture I'm proud of the fact i have good credit and a nice place to live and a nice car I have pride in the things i own but now it seems no matter what race you are its the social norm to accept handouts and be lazy.✝✝GOD✝✝ DAMN IT WHAT HAPPENED TO ☑☑WHITE PRIDE!! I see it all the fucking time whites with food stamps when my wife was in college she worked at a circle k gas station..she would come home and tell me about how people would come in and buy 20 bucks worth of candy with there food stamps whites acting the same as the Mexicans..and it breaks my fucking heart to see this whites being complacent with there shity lives they stay drunk and smoke weed and hang out with  blacks and  Mexicans and blare rap from there speakers and it fucking kills we as a white race are so much better than this...Fuck wake up⬆⬆⬆ white people are race is fucking dead(im aware im preaching to the choir cut ✂✂me some slack im venting♨♨)if we keep this up⬆⬆↕⬆!!!! ✝god✝ damn-it .


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> Yeah he's pretty fucking dumb, isn't he.


I think it’s actually a very dumb woman, based on the way it speaks.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> I think it’s actually a very dumb woman, based on the way it speaks.


You subhuman baboon. You literal nigger.

How dare you speak, you swarthy jungle monkey. How dare you open your big lipped, rim encrusted, menthol cigarette smelling mouth?

You are human trash, Diego Tyrone LeShawn de Maradona. Universally despised, derided and mocked. Your nationality and skin tone offers no hope to the world that South America can ever prosper. Crawl back in to the Brazilian jungle you came out of, you literal orangutan.

I hope you decide to sail your grandfathers skip to the Falklands and rape some sheep, as is in the negroes nature. It would still be the whitest pussy you ever had. Give Nigel and Robert a chance for some target practice, your sole use to the world. Argentinians obsession with a few windswept islands in the Atlantic is hilarious but sad. Coincidentally its the only worthwhile contribution Argentina has made to the medical field. The MUH LAS MALVINAS sentiment in the average negro Argentinian is both an early warning sign of autism in children, and early on set Alzheimer's in adults.

Take your black hairy fingers off your keyboard, and never talk about the human species again, you mockery of our supposed shared ancestor.. No amount of olive oil and wheat flour slabbed on your face every morning will make you white. It's about as delusional of an idea as your daydreams of European heritage.

You nigger.

You make Bolivia look like a beacon of civilisation.

You are the Baltimore of South America.

Go fertilise the pampas with you and your families corpses, its the best you can hope for in life. For the first time in your life, nigger, you have a job making food for beings vastly superior to yourself. Uruguayan cattle. Coincidentally, it would be the first time an Argentinian "man" provided for a family.

Die, Diego. No one would miss you. Except for Australian Aboriginals, who now would have no one to make them look good.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> probably fired for being a fake lawyer.


Maybe blew someone to be “staff


Wasteland Ranger said:


> You subhuman baboon. You literal nigger.
> 
> How dare you speak, you swarthy jungle monkey. How dare you open your big lipped, rim encrusted, menthol cigarette smelling mouth?
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Dyn (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Was it mostly made up though, like this guy’s?


He's made it extremely clear that he's only a JD and not licensed to practice law, many many times. I'm going to ask again, did you flip your shit on him because you reached out to a 'sister' and got rebuffed, because that's the only way this petty spastic slapfight makes any sense to me, and even then it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Maybe blew someone to be “staff
> 
> LOL


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Deboooonked!


You are now shown to not be a lawyer and in fact to not even be a paralegal. If you looked good, you’d possibly do an Only Fans now. But because of the way you look and how nasty you are, you don’t have a lot of options.


----------



## Figger Nucker (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Maybe blew someone to be “staff
> 
> LOL


HI, I'M GEORGE ZIMMER, FOUNDER AND CEO OF THE MEN'S WEARHOUSE. 9/11 WAS A LIE. THERE WERE NO TOWEL HEADS. THERE WAS NO AIRPLANE. IN TRUTH I WAS VISITING THE BIG APPLE, SO AS TO COMPARE MY GARGANTUAN MEAT TRAIN TO IT AND LAUGH AT THE GASPING NEW YORKERS AS I POUNDED THEIR BELOVED NAMESAKE INTO BIG APPLE SAUCE. HAVING NOT GOTTEN RELEASE FROM MY CULINARY EXERCISE, I MEANDERED DOWN THE STREET WITH MY VITAL BLOOD ENGORGED SEWER PIPE OUT IN FRONT OF ME LIKE A BLIND MAN'S CANE, LOOKING FOR A HOLE IN THE BACKSIDE OF A WOMAN WHICH I WOULD STRETCH BEYOND HUMAN LIMITS. I SPOTTED AT THAT VERY MOMENT AN ATTRACTIVE FEMALE IN A MINISKIRT WAVING AT ME. I SLAPPED HER TO THE GROUND WITH MY ENORMOUS PHALLUS AND QUICKLY RAVISHED HER SKIRT LIKE A STARVED DOG ON A BABY MADE OF STEAK. THE SIGHT THAT AWAITED BOTH SHOCKED AND ENRAGED ME. AFTER SEEING THIS "WOMAN'S" RAISIN-SIZED WINKY WINKLER, I VOMITED DOWN HIS THROAT AND PENETRATED HIS ESOPHAGUS, RIPPED OUT HIS SPINE AND PEELED HIS CORPSE FROM MY MONEYMAKER. TO TEACH ALL OF NEW YORK A LESSON FOR LETTING THIS FLAMING FAG BAG LIVE, I LET LOOSE A SEMENAL FLOOD OF BIBLICAL PROPORTIONS UPON THE TOWERS OF TWO (AT WHOM'S SMALL SIZE I LAUGHED LIKE A CLOWN RAPING AN 8 YEAR OLD), WHICH CAUSED THEM TO COME CRASHING DOWN LIKE ME AFTER A WEEKEND METH BINGE. I MOCKED THE NEW YORKERS AND MADE NIGGER JOKES AS THEY RAN FROM MY EVER EXPANDING CLOUD OF SPERMAZOA, MASTURBATING TO THE LOOKS OF HORROR ON THEIR FACES. THE GOVERNMENT, IN AN ATTEMPT TO SAVE FACE AND BECAUSE THEY HATE ARABS MORE THAN JEWS, PAINTED A BOEING 767 ON MY GIGANTIC COCK AND CALLED IT A TERRORIST ATTACK. THE FEELING OF PAINTBRUSHES ON MY DICK MADE ME COME AGAIN, AND PRESIDENT BUSH SNORTED UP EVERY LAST DROP BECAUSE HE THOUGHT IT WAS COKE. SUDDENLY, HE CRIED OUT, "WHAT'S THAT AMAZING SMELL?" THEN A GROSSLY OBESE NEGRO POPPED OUT FROM BEHIND THE BURNING, TWISTED WRECKAGE OF THE WORLD TRADE CENTERS AND QUIPPED, "THAT'S THE POWER OF PINE-SOL!" DISPLEASED AT HER INTERRUPTION OF MY DEVASTATING SODOMY CONQUEST, YET SIMULTANEOUSLY ODDLY AROUSED BY A SUB-HUMANS DEFIANCE IN THE FACE OF MY TITANIC MEAT MONOLITH, I GRABBED THE NEGRESS BY HER ARMS AND INSERTED MY BATTLE CRUISER OF PASSION INTO THE ROILING WAVES OF FAT WHICH OBSCURED HER VAGINAL CLEFT. SHE SCREAMED INDECHIPHERABLY IN EBONICS, SO TO SHUT HER UP I POURED ALL THE CONTENTS OF THE PINE-SOL BOTTLE DOWN HER THROAT. UNFORTUNATELY, THE CHEMICALS IN THE LIQUID COMBINED WITH MY UNEARTHLY SUPER-SEMEN TO FORM A HIGHLY UNSTABLE AND EXPLOSIVE MIXTURE OF PURE POWER. JUST BEFORE THE FAT NEGRESS BLEW APART AS A RESULT OF THE INCREDIBLE CHEMICAL REACTION, MY MOTHER GOT SCARED AND SAID, "YOU'RE MOVING WITH YOUR AUNTIE AND UNCLE IN BEL-AIR." I WHISTLED FOR A CAB AND WHEN IT CAME NEAR, THE LICENSE PLATE SAID 'FRESH' AND IT HAD DICE IN THE MIRROR. IF ANYTHING I COULD SAY THAT THIS CAB WAS RARE, BUT I THOUGHT, 'NAH, FORGET IT, YOU HOLMES, TO BEL-AIR!" I PULLED UP TO THE HOUSE ABOUT SEVEN OR EIGHT AND I YELLED TO THE CABBY, YO HOLMES, SMELL YA LATER!" I LOOKED AT MY KINGDOM, I WAS FINALLY THERE, TO SIT ON MY THRONE AS THE PRINCE OF BEL-AIR. ONCE I ENTERED MY NEW, PALATIAL ABODE (ALMOST, BUT NOT QUITE, WORTHY OF MY INCALCULABLY HUGE MEAT MISSILE) I IMMEDIATELY SWEPT MY NEW FOSTER PARENTS ASIDE AND HEADED FOR THE ROOM OF THEIR YOUNG NIECE. YOU SEE, I JUST SPENT THE LAST TWENTY MINUTES RUBBING A TWELVE YEAR OLD GIRL'S BARE CHEST. "HOW?" YOU ASK. WELL APPARENTLY THERE ARE A SELECT FEW CONTEXTS WITHIN WHICH SUCH AN ACTION IS ACCEPTABLE. FOR INSTANCE, IF YOUR NIECE HAS A HACKING COUGH AND YOUR SISTER ASKS YOU TO "PUT SOME OF THIS ON HER" WHILE SHE CALLS THE DOCTOR. "PUTTING SOME OF THIS ON HEAR" MEANT USING MY BARE HANDS TO RUB THIS VAPOR OINTMENT SHIT ALL OVER HER BARE NAKED CHEST. MY HEARTBEAT IS STILL ALL ERRATIC FROM IT. I HAD A BONER THE SIZE OF MANHATTAN THE ENTIRE TIME. SHE'S SLEEPING NOW AND I GUESS SHE FEELS BETTER BECAUSE SHE STOPPED COUGHING. DETAILS: SHE'S ABOUT 5 FEET TALL, HAS LONG BROWN HAIR, A CUTE FACE, A THIN WAIST AND LONG SKINNY LEGS. SHE'S IN JAMMIES I THINK BECAUSE ALTHOUGH I'M PRETTY SHAKEN UP RIGHT NOW I KNOW I UNBUTTONED SOMETHING BEFORE I WENT AT IT. GOD I FEEL SO GREAT. I JUST RUBBED MY HANDS LAL OVER HER FUCKING TITS, YOU GUYS. WELL THE PUFFY PARTS OF HER CHEST ANYWAY. HER NIPPLES GOT HARD. I JUST ABOUT WEPT TEARS OF JOY. OBVIOUSLY, THERE ARE VERY FEW THINGS IN THIS UNIVERSE WHICH CAN BRING ME TO SUCH A STATE, AND COMBINED WITH MY INCREDIBLE STATE OF AROUSAL, I WAS UNABLE TO HOLD BACK THE STORM BREWING IN MY COLOSSAL PUDDING BLASTER. MY STEAMING-HOT SILVER LAVA BLASTED OUT FURIOUSLY, INSTANTLY KILLING MY UNFORTUNATE YOUNG COUSIN AND REDUCING MY NEW HOME TO BLASTED BITS AND PIECES OF WOODEN DETRITUS. I GUARANTEE IT.


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> I think it’s actually a very dumb woman, based on the way it speaks.


Stop projecting.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> He's made it extremely clear that he's only a JD and not licensed to practice law, many many times. I'm going to ask again, did you flip your shit on him because you reached out to a 'sister' and got rebuffed, because that's the only way this petty spastic slapfight makes any sense to me, and even then it doesn't make much sense.





Not Vordrak said:


> Stop projecting.


Yes, I’m projecting you on to the feeling of them


----------



## Dyn (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Yes, I’m projecting you on to the feeling of them


You should work on processing anger and rejection in healthier ways, because us male feminists have put in a lot of work on your behalf trying to convince people that women are just as intelligent and rational as men, and now it's like you're going out of your way to embarrass us.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> You should work on processing anger and rejection in healthier ways, because us male feminists have put in a lot of work on your behalf trying to convince people that women are just as intelligent and rational as men, and now it's like you're going out of your way to embarrass us.


Piss off and keep earning a quarter of my salary, you douchebag


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Piss off and keep earning a quarter of my salary, you douchebag


Ohhh you shouldn't have done that.


----------



## byuu (Feb 17, 2021)

Are you at least Jewish?


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Yes, I’m projecting you on to the feeling of them


What the actual fuck did he mean by this, Kiwis?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> What the actual fuck did he mean by this, Kiwis?


let me translate


			
				a stupid thot said:
			
		

> Has Anyone Really Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More Like?



Yeah that didn't really help lmao she gotta lot of nerve talking to AnOminous about English skills


----------



## Dyn (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Piss off and keep earning a quarter of my salary, you douchebag


I know your salary is just a pension, so that's probably not the best angle to come at me from. I'm just trying to understand why you're being so antagonistic and lend a sympathetic ear before you make yourself look any stupider than you already have.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Ohhh you shouldn't have done that.


Yeah I totally shouldn’t have responded to that nasty woman’s provocation. Oh noes! Whatever will I do now, when I’m absolutely uncancellable? 
Go fuck yourself, woke sook.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Yeah I totally shouldn’t have responded to that nasty woman’s provocation. Oh noes! Whatever will I do now, when I’m absolutely uncancellable?
> Go fuck yourself, woke sook.


Bruh.

BRUH.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I know your salary is just a pension


Nice try, fuckwit


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Yeah I totally shouldn’t have responded to that nasty woman’s provocation. Oh noes! Whatever will I do now, when I’m absolutely uncancellable?
> Go fuck yourself, woke sook.


@Dyn is a tranny, bro.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 17, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> @Dyn is a tranny, bro.


I expected as much. Awful behaviour.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Nice try, fuckwit


It is very nice of me to try and understand where your baseless hostility is coming from, but settling down mad females is what I signed up for when I became Kiwi Farm's greatest radical feminist. So, what's got your knickers so chapped, really?


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 17, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> I expected as much. Awful behaviour.


Would you like to see his lady penis?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I'll give an invite to anyone who wants in the shitpost PM thread.


Me please


----------



## soy_king (Feb 17, 2021)

This is one of the most autistic things I have seen in a while, including the politisperg safe  space. I only recently found out our very own John Goodman enthusiast wasn't a lawyer, and not once would it cross my mind to threaten to report him to the mods for that, and as long as AnOminous isn't giving out legal advice to people, this isn't even a legal issue either.


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 17, 2021)

soy_king said:


> our very own John Goodman enthusiast


Wait, you mean he's _not_ really John Goodman?


----------



## Goofy Logic (Feb 17, 2021)

What, you expect people to tell the truth on the internet?

Fucking lol


----------



## HumanHive (Feb 17, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> how much I hate niggers. I Just got back  from Walmart was picking up some food...I went to check out  and was paying with my discover card which has an American flag on it, well the machine wasn't reading the card...Well apparently food stamp cards look like my credit  card so the lovely fat Negress behind ⤵ the counter..talking  so loudly  like niggers do, said "you probly aint got no mo money on you ebt card shuga" I looked  at her and said "what!" She replies "yo food stamps" i said "no its a credit card"...she says "you aint  got  to lie  shuga we all hurtn  now a days"..I looked at her and handed her my card and said "see the ⬆top⬆it says D.I.S.C.O.V.E.R not  free hand out card"..she ran  it on her end and it went through➡➡➡..All I'm getting at is that nigger culture which has been the same for years is now seeping more than ever into white culture I'm proud of the fact i have good credit and a nice place to live and a nice car I have pride in the things i own but now it seems no matter what race you are its the social norm to accept handouts and be lazy.✝✝GOD✝✝ DAMN IT WHAT HAPPENED TO ☑☑WHITE PRIDE!! I see it all the fucking time whites with food stamps when my wife was in college she worked at a circle k gas station..she would come home and tell me about how people would come in and buy 20 bucks worth of candy with there food stamps whites acting the same as the Mexicans..and it breaks my fucking heart to see this whites being complacent with there shity lives they stay drunk and smoke weed and hang out with  blacks and  Mexicans and blare rap from there speakers and it fucking kills we as a white race are so much better than this...Fuck wake up⬆⬆⬆ white people are race is fucking dead(im aware im preaching to the choir cut ✂✂me some slack im venting♨♨)if we keep this up⬆⬆↕⬆!!!! ✝god✝ damn-it .


As I was reading this a bald eagle flew over my house and shit on my car.


----------



## soy_king (Feb 17, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> Wait, you mean he's _not_ really John Goodman?


Sadly, no. Frankly, that should be a reportable offense, if it isn't already.


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 17, 2021)

soy_king said:


> Sadly, no. Frankly, that should be a reportable offense, if it isn't already.






@AnOminous your days are numbered.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 17, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> View attachment 1927987
> @AnOminous your days are numbered.


----------



## Canoodler (Feb 17, 2021)

So are you a licensed lawyer or not?


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 17, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> So are you a licensed lawyer or not?


No, but he plays one on television.


----------



## j666 (Feb 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> View attachment 1927995


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 17, 2021)

j666 said:


> View attachment 1928138


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 17, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> View attachment 1928174


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 18, 2021)

soy_king said:


> I only recently found out our very own John Goodman enthusiast wasn't a lawyer, and not once would it cross my mind to threaten to report him to the mods for that, and as long as AnOminous isn't giving out legal advice to people, this isn't even a legal issue either.


This would be the very least of this user's and site's legal concerns at any given time. Same thing with the recent $GME/financial talk recently, "this is not financial advice, don't sue me if you lose money," there are worse places to get investing tips online but if you lose your kid's college fund because you spent it on some reposted /biz/ memes on the underbelly of an internet gossip forum with anonymous users, who you gonna serve the legal papers to? 

Give legal advice, give investment tips. If people take it and it fucks their life up all we ask is that you write it up in an entertaining way or lose your cool in a very public manner so we can share some laughs.


----------



## soy_king (Feb 18, 2021)

Haramburger said:


> This would be the very least of this user's and site's legal concerns at any given time. Same thing with the recent $GME/financial talk recently, "this is not financial advice, don't sue me if you lose money," there are worse places to get investing tips online but if you lose your kid's college fund because you spent it on some reposted /biz/ memes on the underbelly of an internet gossip forum with anonymous users, who you gonna serve the legal papers to?
> 
> Give legal advice, give investment tips. If people take it and it fucks their life up all we ask is that you write it up in an entertaining way or lose your cool in a very public manner so we can share some laughs.


It's definitely not good to do that anywhere because if you do it here you're more likely to do it IRL, at least I would. Whenever an attorney gives legal advice, they're creating an attorney-client relationship under rules of professional conduct, so it's better just never to give advice unless you're willing to take a person on as a client.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

soy_king said:


> It's definitely not good to do that anywhere because if you do it here you're more likely to do it IRL, at least I would. Whenever an attorney gives legal advice, they're creating an attorney-client relationship under rules of professional conduct, so it's better just never to give advice unless you're willing to take a person on as a client.


It’s a criminal offence in many countries, including his, to pretend to be a lawyer.


----------



## soy_king (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> It’s a criminal offence in many countries, including his, to pretend to be a lawyer.


Report him then, quit complaining to the internet police.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> It’s a criminal offence in many countries, including his, to pretend to be a lawyer.


No it isn't.  It's illegal to practice law without a license or hold yourself out as a lawyer, which I haven't done, your pathetic, cretin-level reading comprehension to the contrary.  Not to fucking express opinions on legal subjects, or do legal research, or talk about the law.

But if you're in a bar and you pick up a chick by pretending to be a lawyer, instead of a Navy SEAL like a normal person, that's not actually illegal, you imbecile.


----------



## soy_king (Feb 18, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> No it isn't.  It's illegal to practice law without a license or hold yourself out as a lawyer, which I haven't done, your pathetic, cretin-level reading comprehension to the contrary.  Not to fucking express opinions on legal subjects, or do legal research, or talk about the law.
> 
> But if you're in a bar and you pick up a chick by pretending to be a lawyer, instead of a Navy SEAL like a normal person, that's not actually illegal, you imbecile.


That's exactly what a devious criminal fraudster like yourself would say. Now, any last words before this court finds you guilty and sentences you to death?


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> No it isn't.  It's illegal to practice law without a license or hold yourself out as a lawyer, which I haven't done, your pathetic, cretin-level reading comprehension to the contrary.  Not to fucking express opinions on legal subjects, or do legal research, or talk about the law.
> 
> But if you're in a bar and you pick up a chick by pretending to be a lawyer, instead of a Navy SEAL like a normal person, that's not actually illegal, you imbecile.


Glad to know that you’re only doing that, since there are hundreds of posts where you pretend to be a lawyer and are always wrong, because you’re thick.
Why do you like showing what an uneducated moron you are?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Feb 18, 2021)

NGL I thought AnOminous was a lawyer this whole time but in retrospect I never actually saw him claim to be one. I can't recall seeing him expressly deny it, either though.


I don't give a shit either way tbh


----------



## data-analysis-cosby (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Glad to know that you’re only doing that, since there are hundreds of posts where you pretend to be a lawyer and are always wrong, because you’re thick.
> Why do you like showing what an uneducated moron you are?


He's shown plenty of receipts to the contrary. You're the only person lying in this thread. Would you shut the fuck up already?


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

soy_king said:


> Report him then, quit complaining to the internet police.


Why would I pozload my neghole? I am just sick of seeing people ask it for advice and say it has legal knowledge.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Glad to know that you’re only doing that, since there are hundreds of posts where you pretend to be a lawyer and are always wrong, because you’re thick.
> Why do you like showing what an uneducated moron you are?


You have no clue what the fuck you're talking about.  First I haven't and second it wouldn't even be illegal if I claimed to be a Supreme Court Justice and talked mad shit.  I don't believe you're a lawyer because you don't know a fucking thing.


artilleryfroth said:


> Why would I pozload my neghole? I am just sick of seeing people ask it for advice and say it has legal knowledge.


I've never offered legal advice which you would know if you had the foggiest notion what the phrase even means.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

data-analysis-cosby said:


> He's shown plenty of receipts to the contrary. You're the only person lying in this thread. Would you shut the fuck up already?


Go on then, let’s see her receipts - for what exactly? AnOminous has been pretending to be a lawyer for years. This isn’t the only site they’ve been scamming on.
Please show receipts - everyone on this site knows they’ve been scamming as a lawyer.


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Why would I pozload my neghole? I am just sick of seeing people ask it for advice and say it has legal knowledge.


Shut up already you stupid whore.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> You have no clue what the fuck you're talking about.  First I haven't and second it wouldn't even be illegal if I claimed to be a Supreme Court Justice and talked mad shit.  I don't believe you're a lawyer because you don't know a fucking thing.
> 
> I've never offered legal advice which you would know if you had the foggiest notion what the phrase even means.


I saw your sad GoFund me for “muh paralegal diploma” you sad fuck. 
I’m going to post all your stuff if you don’t back off.


----------



## data-analysis-cosby (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Go on then, let’s see her receipts - for what exactly? AnOminous has been pretending to be a lawyer for years. This isn’t the only site they’ve been scamming on.
> Please show receipts - everyone on this site knows they’ve been scamming as a lawyer.


How about the first post in the thread with multiple screencaps of times he's said "I'm not a lawyer"? Can't get easier than that.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Feb 18, 2021)

Bro he can have legal knowledge without being a lawyer. I wouldn't rely on it if I was going to court but if i had a hypothetical question? Sure


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> Shut up already you stupid whore.


You sound cute, got email?


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 18, 2021)

What exactly possesses people to become as retarded as that guy? Genetic? Trauma? Meth?
I've never seen someone be that excruciatingly dense and ignore direct statements like that. Truly bizarre.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Bro he can have legal knowledge without being a lawyer. I wouldn't rely on it if I was going to court but if i had a hypothetical question? Sure


Ask an actual lawyer rather than a very stupid legal secretary (they are just typists)?


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Ask an actual lawyer rather than a very stupid legal secretary (they are just typists)?


Oh my god will you shut the fuck up already, you're obviously a fucking tard


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> I saw your sad GoFund me for “muh paralegal diploma” you sad fuck.
> I’m going to post all your stuff if you don’t back off.


I've said this before, I'll say it again.


Who the fuck exactly do you think you're trying to intimidate anyway?


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 18, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I've said this before, I'll say it again.
> View attachment 1930592
> Who the fuck exactly do you think you're trying to intimidate anyway?


He's trying to impress someone, possibly you. You two should fuck.


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> You sound cute, got email?


Yes.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> Yes.


Send noods.


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Send noods.


Okay.


Spoiler: my penis


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 18, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my penis
> ...


This post made me cum loudly


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 18, 2021)

Not Vordrak said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my penis
> ...


Which lolcow does this belong to


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> This post made me cum loudly


We all heard it.


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 18, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> Which lolcow does this belong to


@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> Which lolcow does this belong to


It’s AnOminous, who has been LARPing as a lawyer, but is in fact a photocopying clerk.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Ask an actual lawyer rather than a very stupid legal secretary (they are just typists)?


Why the fuck am I going to waste a real lawyer's time and my own time to ask something like "What kind penalty do you think this retard will face for the illegal things he's done?" in regards to the actions of a lolcow?


----------



## Swiss46 (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> It’s AnOminous, who has been LARPing as a lawyer, but is in fact a photocopying clerk.


prove you're a lawyer


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Feb 18, 2021)

He writes like a retard so he probably is a lawyer


----------



## soy_king (Feb 18, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> He writes like a retard so he probably is a lawyer


If so, he's either Lionel Hutz or Nick Landui.


----------



## Clown Baby (Feb 18, 2021)

soy_king said:


> If so, he's either Lionel Hutz or Nick Landui.


He wrote the Bob Loblaw Law Blog


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 18, 2021)

This is incredibly retarted. Please continue.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

Swiss46 said:


> prove you're a lawyer


Never said I was. I don’t pretend to be something I’m not, unlike AnOminous.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Never said I was. I don’t pretend to be something I’m not, unlike AnOminous.


Holy fuck you're still going on. How are you this dense? Did your skull grow into your brain after your single mother dropped you down the stairs on purpose?


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Feb 18, 2021)

Medulseur said:


> I don't think this guy is a lawyer either. That or the bar exam has been dumbed down enough to where even retards who can't read can pass it.


I think the u.k legal equivalent of the bar is just wearing a powdered wig and knowing who to address as M'Lord.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 18, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> Holy fuck you're still going on. How are you this dense? Did your skull grow into your brain after your single mother dropped you down the stairs on purpose?


Why don’t you go try to get laid? It might calm you down cuz.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> cuz.


Are you pakeha?


----------



## Swiss46 (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Never said I was. I don’t pretend to be something I’m not, unlike AnOminous.




Shockingly I'm not convinced.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Why don’t you go try to get laid? It might calm you down cuz.


I'm genuinely confused by how quickly you lost your shit over this. You should talk to a therapist, pick up a drinking/drug habit, or maybe pick a fight to let some of that aggression out.


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Never said I was. I don’t pretend to be something I’m not, unlike AnOminous.


You are the kind of chromosome hoarder who purposefully ignores what people say in order to argue a point no one else cares about. AnOminous has stated numerous times they are not a lawyer. You claiming "BuT hE iS" just makes you seem like a pants crapping lunatic. I pity you. No matter how much you try, no amount of internet arguing will ever make your parents less ashamed of you. Please. Take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 18, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> or maybe pick a fight


She's already challenged me to come to a boxing gym in Christchurch to fight her over pm's.


----------



## Providence (Feb 18, 2021)

It's too late, I'm afraid.

These days the very accusation of having engaged in lawyerdom, in any aspect, is sufficient grounds.

Consider yourself cancelled.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Never said I was. I don’t pretend to be something I’m not, unlike AnOminous.


Wait, so @AnOminous IS a lawyer?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Feb 18, 2021)

Actually in the US, anyone can represent himself in court, so in a way, we are all lawyers if you really think about it


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Never said I was. I don’t pretend to be something I’m not, unlike AnOminous.


you keep pretending not to be a massive retard who self-owns repeatedly, so calling bullshit


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Feb 18, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Why don’t you go try to get laid? It might calm you down cuz.


Absolute deviant has to inject sex into every conversation. Who molested you? Your daddy?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 18, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> Absolute deviant has to inject sex into every conversation. Who molested you? Your daddy?


She also posted about her much younger co-worker's (multiple) genital size, I think they use their age and work rank to creep on co-workers as a "superior" (ie abusing their position)


artilleryfroth said:


> I know it’s unachieveable but I have worked with many young men who think their dick is small because


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 18, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> She also posted about her much younger co-worker's (multiple) genital size, I think they use their age and work rank to creep on co-workers as a "superior" (ie abusing their position)


Well that's a big yikeserino from me!  Pervy!


----------



## ForTheHoard (Feb 18, 2021)

Is it that hard to ignore people trying to bait you?


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 18, 2021)

yes


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 18, 2021)

ForTheHoard said:


> Is it that hard to ignore people trying to bait you?


Don't discourage them. These autistic slap fights are my favorite part of the forum.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Feb 18, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> Don't discourage them. These autistic slap fights are my favorite part of the forum.


I can't tell if they're getting more frequent or I'm just getting burned out on them.


----------



## L. Duse (Feb 18, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> @artilleryfroth looks like he needs to work on his english comprehension.


How can he be a lawyer if his understanding of the language is so poor? 

Thought you don't need to explain to people that you don't need to be a lawyer to be familiar and knowledgeable about the law.


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Feb 19, 2021)

@AnOminous bro I can't believe you lied about being John Goodman's lawyer.

Have a rare Goodman for your troubles


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 19, 2021)

This is what basically happens when two well informed autistics have a slap fight


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Feb 19, 2021)

lmao what a retard.


----------



## polonium (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm glad you're not a lawyer because your verbal reasoning skills are dreadful.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2021)

polonium said:


> I'm glad you're not a lawyer because your verbal reasoning skills are dreadful.


Like you'd be able to tell.


----------



## Subtle (Feb 19, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Like you'd be able to tell.


It does sound like you're gargling on a cum laude most of the time.


----------



## General Disarray (Feb 19, 2021)

Alright, let's settle this once and for all. I have exclusive dash-cam footage of when I was pulled over by @AnOnimous. He is a freaking cop, man!


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Feb 19, 2021)

@artilleryfroth Could you please post an image of @AnOminous claiming to be a lawyer? I have no doubt that an intellectual titan such as yourself will have no issue finding one


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Feb 22, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> This is what basically happens when two well informed autistics have a slap fight


More like Godzilla Vs. unattended car on side of street.

(I had to join in - I've rarely seen a more retarded fight on KF)


----------



## Furret (Feb 22, 2021)

This has to be a troll. I refuse to believe that this is a real human being.


----------



## Now_onthe_Watchlist (Feb 22, 2021)

Furret said:


> This has to be a troll. I refuse to believe that this is a real human being.


Agree, this is the most autistic thing I've seen in my life. It has to be a fucking troll. If it isn't, it's either actually retarded or hopped up on some otherworldly drugs.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Feb 22, 2021)

Now_onthe_Watchlist said:


> Agree, this is the most autistic thing I've seen in my life. It has to be a fucking troll. If it isn't, it's either actually retarded or hopped up on some otherworldly drugs.


It's definitely autistic, and I definitely love it.


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 22, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Actually in the US, anyone can represent himself in court, so in a way, we are all lawyers if you really think about it


I'm gonna Citizen's Disbar™ you for this legal retardation


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 23, 2021)

Is Ammonia not a lawyer because he's too honest?


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Apr 7, 2021)

You're not allowed to give auto-repair advice unless you have a PhD. in Mechanical Engineering, passed the FE exam, and have +3 years experience working at a Pep Boys.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 8, 2021)

I had no idea there was a round 1 of @artilleryfroth 's autistic attempt of trying to hookup with @AnOminous. Protip: I don't think he's interested.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Apr 8, 2021)

Of course he isn't a lawyer, but an E-Lawyer.  

Different knowledge is needed for cases of cyber crime.


----------



## Autopsy (Apr 8, 2021)

CEO of Pickles said:


> You're not allowed to give auto-repair advice unless you have a PhD. in Mechanical Engineering, passed the FE exam, and have +3 years experience working at a Pep Boys.





Feline Supremacist said:


> I had no idea there was a round 1 of @artilleryfroth 's autistic attempt of trying to hookup with @AnOminous. Protip: I don't think he's interested.


The most surreal part about this whole thing and ongoing spergery that has brought this back into attention is that @artilleryfroth is and has been treating this like some sort of "Stolen Valor" situation, as if people want to be, or even generally respect, lawyers.

Information is not qualified and legal analysis is not complicated. You do not have to be a lawyer or particularly intelligent to form a detailed legal argument, you just need to sink in some time and keep a wide scope of research. The thing that having qualifications and experience does is reduce your basic blind-spots, which does two things:

Allow a lawyer to eviscerate a non-lawyer in court, because a non-lawyer will take a look at the list of stupid shit people have to do in court and wonder if they stumbled into a very bad tabletop session. Roll for amicus support, motion for leave, and penetration depth... One good argument does not a court win make.
Reduce the likelihood of being dragged into a rabbit-hole due to "inability to censor," where all sources involved are viewed as incorrect entirely, so no matter how much you synthesize them the final product is (also) incorrect- at least by the standards of most professionals. School gives everyone a foundation in the correctestest™ interpretations™ (even where they make little sense) which has the upside of preparing you for the counterarguments you will receive, even if no sane person outside that environment would ever formulate them.
By the same token as #2, valid legal arguments with salient interpretations are also _ignored_ because "everyone in practice agrees they don't hold water," despite hinging on a flimsy precedent, or being blatantly contradicted by the text of the law and/or testimony provided by lawmakers of the time regarding their intent & interpretation. That doesn't make the argument itself wrong, but it does mean laymen can be caught off-guard and dismissed more easily.
Every professional field is susceptible to that effect, but most especially law, and here's why: it's all fake and gay. Baseline assumptions in science can sometimes take decades to rewrite due to collective bias, because you have to convince scientists that their entire career was shit and they were wrong about everything, and alternative explanations are _usually_ compelling- but eventually the "correct model" will be the only one that can pass the shit test, and the thing that makes it correct is that it reflects reality, not because some judge said so once while plastered out of his mind. 
How do you do that with law? You can't. There is no Newton's Third Law of Motion to Dismiss, and if the American legal system cared about best serving human beings, optimized outcomes, instead of just who does the best paperwork, it wouldn't be the American legal system. Not that most other countries' are much better, of course.

So who the fuck wants to be a lawyer on the internet? Again, no one likes lawyers anyway. If anything, it makes you look worse than a normal human being who only cares about the law because the law keeps trying to ruin their day.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Apr 8, 2021)

OP vs Froth


			https://youtu.be/ZyjWCDIzNK4


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2021)

Autopsy said:


> So who the fuck wants to be a lawyer on the internet? Again, no one likes lawyers anyway. If anything, it makes you look worse than a normal human being who only cares about the law because the law keeps trying to ruin their day.


That's the weirdest part of this schizoposter's obsession with me.  If you look at the me vs. schizo thread in the first place where this deranged, sexually obsessed weirdo PMed me out of the blue, literally my first response to any accusation of being a lawyer was to deny it.  And I have a years-long history of specifically disclaiming being a lawyer, giving legal advice, or any such thing.

And yet this crazed freak thinks I am claiming to be one despite all evidence to the contrary.

Literal schizo.


----------



## Haramburger (Apr 9, 2021)

Autopsy said:


> The most surreal part about this whole thing and ongoing spergery that has brought this back into attention is that @artilleryfroth is and has been treating this like some sort of "Stolen Valor" situation, as if people want to be, or even generally respect, lawyers.
> 
> Information is not qualified and legal analysis is not complicated. You do not have to be a lawyer or particularly intelligent to form a detailed legal argument, you just need to sink in some time and keep a wide scope of research. The thing that having qualifications and experience does is reduce your basic blind-spots, which does two things:
> 
> ...


what a bunch of long-winded, smart-sounding garbage, would place on retainer


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> I had no idea there was a round 1 of @artilleryfroth 's autistic attempt of trying to hookup with @AnOminous. Protip: I don't think he's interested.


I joined, hung around bit and @AnOminous suddenly decided that he wants me to suck his dick (click "View More Comments"). It seems pretty easy to get laid with him, lol.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 9, 2021)

Bender said:


> I joined, hung around bit and @AnOminous suddenly decided that he wants me to suck his dick (click "View More Comments"). It seems pretty easy to get laid with him, lol.


Calm down robot.


----------



## Sped Xing (Apr 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Calm down robot.


At least he's a Mexican bot instead of a Russian.


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Calm down robot.


Sounds like you're interested and just don't want to admit it, baby!


----------



## Bender (Apr 14, 2021)

Enhance:




I knew you were a tsundere, lol.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 14, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> That's the weirdest part of this schizoposter's obsession with me.  If you look at the me vs. schizo thread in the first place where this deranged, sexually obsessed weirdo PMed me out of the blue, literally my first response to any accusation of being a lawyer was to deny it.  And I have a years-long history of specifically disclaiming being a lawyer, giving legal advice, or any such thing.
> 
> And yet this crazed freak thinks I am claiming to be one despite all evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Literal schizo.


Wait, you aren't a lawyer? How dare you deceive us like this!


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 15, 2021)

@AnOminous, have you been arrested for impersonating a lawyer yet? Because here's an avatar for your eventual incarceration.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 15, 2021)

Let's Find Out! said:


> @AnOminous, have you been arrested for impersonating a lawyer yet? Because here's an avatar for your eventual incarceration.
> 
> View attachment 2088924


They'll never keep me in captivity.


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 15, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> They'll never keep me in captivity.
> View attachment 2088942


Here's one for when you're ready to be your true self, sister.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm a real lawyer.


----------



## ogmudbone (Apr 16, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I'm a real lawyer.


For lolcow and lolcow. I myself have a license to thrill.


----------



## DarkAlien (Aug 26, 2021)

Reviving this for LOLz


Swiss46 said:


> View attachment 1930897
> Shockingly I'm not convinced.


She totally never says she's a lawyer.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkAlien said:


> She totally never says she's a lawyer.


I am literally a Supreme Court Justice.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 26, 2021)

They're just a bit anxious because their dick fell off, is all.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm a Doctor.

Doctor Toboggan.... MANTIS Toboggan!


----------



## artilleryfroth (Aug 26, 2021)

Settle down, kids. Obviously @AnOminous isn’t a lawyer but he is actually very knowledgeable about USA law and is a very rational / logical person.


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 26, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Settle down, kids. Obviously @AnOminous isn’t a lawyer but he is actually very knowledgeable about USA law and is a very rational / logical person.


are you a lawyer? yes or no


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 26, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Settle down, kids. Obviously @AnOminous isn’t a lawyer but he is actually very knowledgeable about USA law and is a very rational / logical person.


So then why do you act like a spastic towards him?  Or are you just properly medicated now?


----------



## invictus (Aug 26, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Settle down, kids. Obviously @AnOminous isn’t a lawyer but he is actually very knowledgeable about USA law and is a very rational / logical person.


I don't know who to believe.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 26, 2021)

so your are the Dr Krieger of Law....


----------

